# Endoscopy AND Colonscopy



## avallone (Dec 23, 2002)

I am scheduled for an Endoscopy and Colonscopy on the same day. Has anyone ever gone through both these tests on the same day? This will be my first time for both. I actually prefer it this way, I can kill two birds with one stone...(maybe not the best analogy Thanks


----------



## medietrich (Sep 27, 2000)

Hi Vin --I had both of these procedures in one sitting about a year and a half ago (I'm getting a colonoscopy again in a month) and this seemed much easier to have them done both at once. Since I was in the twilight sleep from the colonscopy I don't remember any of it including the endoscopy). Normally the endoscopy can be done withouth any drugs which makes it more uncomfortable. Good luck.Matt


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

Same here....I had both in September of 2000...no big deal...thanks to the Versed and Demerol I remember little or nothing about either procedure..


----------



## littlebit (May 19, 2000)

Hi, I had both of these done last week. I went in for a colonoscopy and had myself prepared for that and the nurse said ok here you are you are here for an endo and an colonoscopy, I told her no just a colonoscopy and she informed me the doc ordered both. I held of signing the consent until the doc arrived and sure enough he wanted to go ahead and look "everywhere" Let me tell you it was not bad at all! I am so relieved to have done it and gotten it over with! Do not worry a bit you will be asleep and you wont even realize you are being INVADED! Best of luck, I am still waiting for my biopsy results they should be in tomorrow! If I can do it anyone can because I am a big BABY!!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I had both of them on the same day early last summer. I had a light general, (I cant do Versid) and it was a breeze....


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I had both done the same day. Piece of cake! I don't remember a thing once they put me under. Ended up having two small polyps removed from the colon and had biopsies taken from the stomach to test for Celiac Sprue.


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Could someone please tell me the difference between an endoscopy and a colonoscopy? I was in the hospital in December because they thought I had appendicitis. Turned out I didn't. 2 ct scans just showed inflamtion. The dr. scheduled a colonoscopy and I had that done but when I was released and was reading over my paperwork it said endoscopy. Any info would be appreciated.Cindy (p.s. I am IBS "D" type and am having great success with calcium)


----------



## avallone (Dec 23, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback. Not that it matters much, but which do the do first? And they don't use the same scope, right?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

LOL, Vin. I sure don't know for sure 'cause I was "out cold". LOL.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I believe a colonoscopy could be termed "literally" a LOWER endoscopy.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Cindy,A colonoscopy is a scoping of the large intestines done rectally.An endoscopy is a scoping of the esophagus, stomach and some of the small intestine done by inserting the scope by way of the mouth and throat.


----------



## littlebit (May 19, 2000)

As I had posted previously I was awaiting my biopsy results, turns out the Dr was wrong I do not have UC I have Chron's.....Bummmmer.....


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

MAN! I tried to get them to do both of mine on the same day and they wouldn't! My colonoscopy was horrid- I was totally awake, they gave me more sedatives, couldn't get up my very twisty colon apparently- it really hurt! I guess it's not supposed to. The to top it off I had a reaction to the Demerol and was nauseous for a day and a half. Christ!Hopefully yours will go better! The cleanout the night before is the worst part! Good luck!


----------



## Brianne (Mar 17, 2003)

I just had the colonoscopy done 2 weeks ago, they really are telling the truth when they say the prep is the worst! (Not eating for three days, drinking 4 liters of that colyte ####!) You won't feel a thing!


----------

